# Please think good thoughts for Jubilee



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is one of GRRNT's dogs, adopted last weekend and somehow managed to bolt from the adopter as well as slip her collar, so no tags on her. She is microchipped though. Very shy girl, afraid of people, it's going to be so hard to catch her, assuming they ever find her. My worst nightmare, it's heartbreaking.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/laf/1257098902.html

dallas craigslist > fort worth > lost & found 

*Lost: Small female Golden Retriever (Hallmark Pk Sycamore School Rd Ft Worth)*

 Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2009-07-06, 11:14PM CDT


Extremely timid small female Golden Retriever mix, newly adopted, so cannot find her way to her new home. Has microchip but slipped out of her collar. Named Jubilee. 

 

 Location: Hallmark Pk Sycamore School Rd Ft Worth


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Special thoughts and prayers for her & everyone


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

How awful, I'm the family is just completely devestated, as are the people at the GRRNT. Hopefully she can be found quickly.

B!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh...how horrible...sending lots of good thoughts her way!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Yikes what a nightmare! Fingers crossed that Jubilee is found and returned to her new adopters. Please keep us posted.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers for Jubilee to return safe and sound.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Prayers for Jubilee. May she be found safe.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Prayers that Jubilee will be found safe and sound.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jubilee*

*MAKE sure they post Jubilee and her description, pic and their contact info on FidoFinder.
It used to be Dog Detective but is now FidoFinder.
http://www.fidofinder.com/*
and post on Petfinder, too
http://forums.petfinder.com/viewforum.php?f=5&sid=53fc65b11bd4216fdd3ae0d1f49dad56


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Any word at all??


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I hope this scared girl is found so she enjoy the life she deserves.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

sending hopes


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Myllisk*

Mllisk

I think this could be her!!

I pm'd you too
I just emld GRRNT.


http://www.fidofinder.com/dog.php?id=169199


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just did a check on the area code in the fido finder (because the zip code isn't in Texas, our zips start with 75xxx and 76xxx) and 218 area code is in Minnesota. I don't think this is Jubilee, but I hope this dog finds her way home.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh no! It is so scary when it happens. Hopefully she will turn up like my Crew foster boy did.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is the image of Jubilee on the GRRNT website Adopted Dogs section. It's small and grainy but gives a facial profile. I know I have more photos of her somewhere but must leave for the afternoon and can't get to it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Sorry*

So sorry thought 55678 was TX

Did you do a search on Petfinder in TX and also please check FidoFinder
for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*This female GR was found in Tx!!*

http://www.fidofinder.com/dog.php?id=169270


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Was just hoping some word had been heard.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jubilee*

Anymore news on Jubilee?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Has anyone looked at this golden on fidofinder*

http://www.fidofinder.com/dog.php?id=169270

Has anyone looked at this Golden on Fidofinder-Found in Ft. Worth TX?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Could this be jubilee-tx*

http://www.fidofinder.com/dog.php?id=171358


Found Dog - Found Golden Retriever in Grand Prairie TX
Found on 07/14/2009 
Name: Found #171358 
Gender: Not Specified 
Breed: Golden Retriever 
Color: Golden 
Size: Small 
Postal: 75054 (Grand Prairie TX) 
Contact This Finder Below 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Contact This Finder 
Enter your contact information and it will be emailed to this dog's finder 
All fields required 
First Name Last Name 

Email Confirm Email 

Phone 
( ) - 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no... I'm just seeing this for the first time. I so hope she is found, and is ok.


----------

